# New Kids and Question



## hundziege (Aug 23, 2011)

About a month ago I bought a four month old alpine buck and had him castrated by a vet( I wanted a pet wether). The person I bought him from said he was born March 23 2011. The dam, bought at an auction, was a full blood alpine and the dad unknown. Alpie is now 5 months old, 28" at the shoulder and weighs 80 lbs. Could anyone here knowledgeable about goat breeds tell me if this is a full alpine or a cross? Does he look 5 months old? Could the person I bought him from be off about his age? I have added pics of my other kid, a definite 5 mo/old Spanish weather who I call Shep, because his color reminds me of a German shepherd. :greengrin:

Thank You

















Shep


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Pretty kids !


----------



## hundziege (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you. 
When I got Shep he was underweight, and his coat was dull and dry. I stared him on Purina Noble Goat grower 16 and mixed with a handful of BOSS along with all the browse and pasture a goat could ask for. Stool sample to the vet could find no worms. Now a month later he is filled out and has a shiny soft coat. He is a spoiled, lovable goatie. :whatgoat:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What cute boys. I raise registered alpines and have a 5 1/2 month old buckling that is about the same size. Judging from the picture I would say he is a purebred or pretty darn close. He is a handsome fellow.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goats!!!  He sure looks like an Alpine.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

What cute goats!  Yes, he looks like an alpine.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

He is gorgeous, and I would agree that he looks alpine! However, 5months seems a little young to me... He has such a huge set of horns and 80lbs seems like alot for a 5mo old dairy breed to me??? I don't know though, I raise boers, so I'm not sure on the comparison... Good luck with those cuties!!


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

ii think age is about right i got a 5 mo buckling and i don't know breeds too well but he looks alpine to me....he sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with Peggy, he looks pretty correct as far as breed standards, and about the size my past Alpine wethers were at his age 

They are both very handsome


----------



## hundziege (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you all, for your responses. I thought Alpie looked a bit big for his age, that's why I asked, but his horns are growing like crazy and have grown 1.5" in the past month. I wonder how tall he'll get?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you know if he was a twin or a single? If he was a single, he could just be ahead of most. My boy Maximus was BIG when he was born, and grew really fast (hense the name   ) I love the wattles.


----------



## hundziege (Aug 23, 2011)

He was a single and the doe's first baby. When I purchased him, he was already taller and heavier than his mother.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking boys! I raise ND's so I am not sure on size.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

hundziege said:


> He was a single and the doe's first baby. When I purchased him, he was already taller and heavier than his mother.


Yup yup, sounds about right. My girl's FF produced a lil' boy, but his half sister/cousin was almost a month older than him and he was bigger than her on his first day!

Maximus was this year's and his legs were so long I was surprised he fit inside momma. He left at 2 months and was already catching up to mum in size.

In the picture in my sig you can see the twins practically lifting momma off the ground with their nursing. Boys grow big and fast lol :laugh:


----------

